# What do YOUR kids call them?



## BumkinsMum (Sep 10, 2003)

Alright for all you nursing mommies.
What do your children call your breasts?







I've heard some pretty strange and adorable names myself but anyone who'd like to share what their little darlin's come up with please feel free to.

My little girl knows them as "Nummies"







my husband actually came up with the name and she sure knows what it means even though she's not talking yet









"Nummy time" yeah!


----------



## UlrikeDG (Sep 4, 2002)

They call breastfeeding "nursing," and breasts are "breast-es." (Sounds so Shakespearean! LOL)

Cute names for breastfeeding are nice, but it really is important for children to know and be comfortable using the proper names for their anatomy.

Why? Well, first I'd ask, Why Not? Are you squeemish about bellybuttons or elbows or knees? We teach our children those terms, so why not teach them about their breasts, penises and vulvas?

Additionally, your child needs to know (and be comfortable saying) the proper terms so that if anyone ever touches him/her there, he/she can easily communicate that to you or another adult. If we refuse to talk about our "private" parts in context (diaper changes, buying new underwear, bath time, etc) we are teaching our children never to talk about them, even when they should. When your 14 year old daughter gets her first yeast infection, do you want her to suffer in silence or tell you, "My vulva REALLY itches." When your son finds an unusual lump in his scrotum, do you want him to feel comfortable mentioning to his doctor during a physical? I had a lump in my breast for over 3 years that I never once mentioned to my parents. By the time I had it removed when I was 19, it was bigger than a walnut.

I *highly* recommend the book Protecting the Gift: Keeping Children and Teenagers Safe (And Parents Sane) by Gavin De Becker for more on keeping your children safe from predators without being paranoid about potential dangers.


----------



## ebethmom (Jan 29, 2002)

Ds calls them nursies. He also likes to talk about "neeples."

We went to a Thai restaurant the other day, and they had two statues of bare breasted women that were just ds's height. Ds kept pinching their anatomy, saying "NEEPLES!!" My Mom just about had a fit! (I thought it was funny!)


----------



## BumkinsMum (Sep 10, 2003)

I fully agree with you UlrikeDG, and thank you for bringing up an extremely important subject.
My daughter's "fun name" for my breasts are simply for feeding purposes only, and I do not intend to let her grow up thinking that's what they're really called LOL








I am merely saving myself the embarrassment of being paged in a department store by an unruly toddler exclaiming, "Mommy I want to Breast feed now!" I'd rather have "Nummies please" ( a little more discrete


----------



## MaKin (Sep 12, 2003)

My son weaned himself about a decade ago, but I figured to relate this story to you to let you know how having a name for your breasts can be very convenient.
My son when he learned that he could say a word and get nursed, decided to call my breasts 'titty'. Very accurate, and I never thought much about it, until one day, when shopping in our small town grocery store, and standing in a long check-out line, Sam decided he wanted to nurse. RIGHT NOW!!! At first he just pulled on my shirt. Then he said "Mama, I want titty.", I tried to pursuade him to wait a few minutes, but no, he said louder, "Mama, I WANT titty!", then he ranted over and over, "I WANT TITTY, I WANT TITTY, TITTY MAMA, TITTY!!!!". Just then, a kindly elderly lady walked up and said, "How sweet, he wants his kitty.". I'm glad she was a little hard of hearing.
We then, decided to call them Nunnies, or Nun-Nun.


----------



## BumkinsMum (Sep 10, 2003)

LOL!







That's a great story! Thanks!


----------



## Turtle Woman (Aug 29, 2003)

My dauhgters called them beebees.

I called them numnums or nummers.

My friends daughter just asks for milk.


----------



## candiland (Jan 27, 2002)

Another vote for "boobies"!
ITA that we need to know the proper names for our bodies, but, OTOH, I find the medical terminology of female body parts too, well, male-oriented. I really like the term "yoni" instead of vagina, for example, because I feel it is much softer and encompasses the true nature of our female sexuality. So while my daughter knows the proper names for body parts, I have no problem calling them by their softer, more feminine names


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

My daughter calls my breasts "breasts" and my nipples "nipples." When she wants to breastfeed, she says "please mommy milk."

I agree that the word vagina is too male-oriented ("sheath") and I prefer the word yoni, but how are the words "breast" or "nipples" male-oriented or sexist?


----------



## laurata (Feb 6, 2002)

My 17 mo calls them num nums. (but she also calls cups of water num nums occasionally!)


----------



## motherkins (Jun 12, 2002)

I have "nursies" for my right boob and "other side" for the left one. Sometimes she likes to start with "other side" and switches to "nursies" half-way through.


----------



## Annabel (Jul 15, 2003)

My 21 month ds says "feed?" then when he wants the other side he says "gone. more?"
If we are naming body parts and he points to them I say breast, but I guess 'feed' is more on his mind than 'breast' because "feed" gets him fed!


----------



## CathToria (Sep 6, 2003)

DH cam up with a nickname for nursing when our dd was an infant..... "boobie juice"














:


----------



## Jazmommie (Nov 19, 2001)

With child #1 -it was nursies
#2-it became nanny
#3- it is nanny or nannies

Nanny is much less conspicuous than nursie .


----------



## gingertre (May 15, 2003)

My 20 mo DD calls my left breast "mamas" and the right one "oyer side" (other side). Although she does refer to them as boobies or breasts if she's not interested in nursing. She also refers to her own as boobies or breasts.

We have generally been teaching her the anatomically appropriate names for most body parts, but sometimes it is easier for her to associate a "cute" name. For instance, she calls her pubic area "pee-pee" because she understands that that is where pee-pee comes from.


----------



## mum2sarah (Apr 23, 2003)

"Boos" and "adder boos" for the other side.


----------



## Tanibani (Nov 8, 2002)

"the littles" referrring to my nipples. It started out with him being enamored with my nipples. "Awwwwww, soooo little..."

Then I called it "silly littles"

He's 3.5 and I weaned him a month ago. He made up a song about it...

"ha ha, silly little"
ma ma, silly little"
pa pa, silly little"

He still gets excited when he sees me topless and starts singing the song and tries to touch my littles. It's cute. Though I'm trying to tell him NOT to dive in my shirt in public (even at home) to find my littles - and sing the song.


----------



## shelley4 (Sep 10, 2003)

my son mostly uses the sign for milk (opening and closing your hand, sort of like you're milking a cow LOL).. which is very discreet

but now he's also learning how to say 'nurse'.. although it comes out like "noose".

i call them Milkies!


----------



## April 2007 (Oct 1, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Devrock_
*I agree that the word vagina is too male-oriented ("sheath")*
I'm confused. what does this mean?

I know what yoni refers to, but what does it mean? why is it more feminine than vagina?

Noah hasn't started saying a word for nursing yet, but i ask him if he wants to nurse or "nursie-nursie"

he likes to point at and touch my nipples (which we call nipples). and I usually call my breast "boob" because it's easier to say.

edited to add: I TOTALLY recommend Protecting the Gift as well. After reading it, I feel like it should be mandatory that the government send a copy to everyone who works with or has children (among a few other books as well







)


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Blessed81902_
*I'm confused. what does this mean?

I know what yoni refers to, but what does it mean? why is it more feminine than vagina?

*
The word "vagina" literally translates as "sheath." As in, a receptacle for the man's "weapon." Sexist. Male-oriented. "Yoni," on the other hand, is just a word that means that body part.


----------



## April 2007 (Oct 1, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Devrock_
*The word "vagina" literally translates as "sheath." As in, a receptacle for the man's "weapon."*








I can't believe that (although I have NO IDEA why I'm actually surprised







: ). I'm not calling it that anymore


----------



## candiland (Jan 27, 2002)

Quote:

but how are the words "breast" or "nipples" male-oriented or sexist?
Because I LOVE THE WORD "BOOBIES", OKAY? THERE. I SAID IT. I LOVE LOVE LOVE THE WORD BOOBIES AND I WILL NOT CALL THEM ANYTHING ELSE!!!
There you have it. Candiland's deep, dark confession. LOL


----------



## Potty Diva (Jun 18, 2003)

Kailey calls them nu-nu's.

She knows her body parts, mine and DH's. We use the words yoni, totterman, butt, and bottom.

She also knows what and where breasts are.


----------



## ebaby (Aug 22, 2002)

My little guy just says Nurse pweeeeeaasse, yummy milk.
He tried to share with his stuffed kitty the other afternoon. "share the yummy go juice Mommy"
He is very expressive for 21 months.
He looks up and giggles alot too.


----------



## annikamito (Feb 13, 2003)

we're a bi-lingual family and we call them tetas (tits!). to nurse is to have teta. He isn't talking yet, but teta was the very first sign he learned (we use the 'milk' sign) and he uses it ALL the time.


----------



## KindRedSpirit (Mar 8, 2002)

Dd refers to them as "een"-eating?nursing? Who knows?Or "uh ide"-for other side.Ds,who is not nursing calls them "nursies" like I do.He calls his,dads and dd's "little nursies" cos they don't have milk.


----------



## oliversmum2000 (Oct 10, 2003)

i dont know where this word came from but when my son was aboutjust starting to talk he started using the word 'mammo' at first i didnt know what he meant but started patting my chest and saying 'mammo' he still calls it that today but i have no idea what word he has altered to ctreate his word for breasts or breastfeeding. its quite funny as it sounded as if he was trying to say mammory!!! which neither dh or i have ever referred to my breasts as - weird!


----------



## traceface (Feb 17, 2003)

Here we say milkies. Recent derivatives made up by dh include milky-milks and milky-o.

But I use those words for nursing - the act of breastfeeding. (Do you want to do some milky-milks?) I still refer to my breasts and nipples when I am talking about those physical parts so I think ds will learn the proper names for all parts of his and my body.

that's is so important for the reasons mentioned - but it's also good to have fun with silly names for things. Personally I can't resist all those endearments for his great little body.

I think the baby also senses something awkward if you happily and casually refer to his tummy, feetsies and toesies, etc. - but are suddenly correct and formal with penis and vagina.


----------



## apmomto4 (Apr 3, 2002)

Nee-Nee has been the code word for nursing in our house for over a decade now. Nee-Nees if you're referring to the actual items themselves


----------



## ~ATenthMuse~ (Mar 16, 2003)

dd says nunna, nunna, NUNNA!!!but lately on occasion she has been using beebee's for my nipples, she is a twiddler! And it's driving me mad!

I don't know what terminology will use with her, vagina sounds harsh to me but that is what ds knows(7), along with breasts, penis....


----------



## mattjule (Nov 6, 2003)

My ds is 20 months and not very verbal. He says na when referring to nursing-I always ask him if he wants to nurse. Usually it's a litany of na na na na nananananananana. I have never really used cutsie names for things and feel foolish when I try. I do so love his baby belly, though. We haven't progressed to body parts yet-not sure what I will do, haven't really thought about it. Usually say the medical term like, why is he always tugging his penis? Or pushing it in? That can't feel good...


----------



## momsmyjob (Oct 7, 2003)

Dh calls it boobie Juice too.

The kids call it Noogie...pron, NEW GEE. I don't know where that started but the older kids started it.


----------



## Dar (Apr 12, 2002)

Rain called nursing "baba", and my breasts were my "babas". Maybe she was trying to say breast, I dunno. She started saying it when she was 9 or 10 months old.

I did have someone argue with me about it once, when she was two or so. She told me that "baba" meant "bottle", not breasts. I told her maybe to her, but not to Rain!

Dar


----------



## mountain mom (Nov 6, 2003)

I have always called them 'boobies' and before my dd could talk she would say bbbbbbrrrrrrrrr like a bumble bee. Now that she is starting to communicate with words she calls them boodies and we now call it boodilicous time.
As far as other body parts, we call our vaginas, our units or yonis or privates and occasionally vaginas. Mostly unit. As for the penis its either the penis, the private , dad's private , or pee pee.
Mountain Momm, Colleen


----------



## Jillerina (Apr 3, 2003)

DD call nursing and my breasts BaBa when she was just under 12 months. She came up with it all on her own, I assume it was her translation of boobie (which was what I called them). As soon as she started calling them BaBas DH and I ran with it! I was glad that she didn't have a completely obvious way to ask for milk in public places but it was perfectly clear to me what she wanted.


----------



## comet (Aug 22, 2002)

She calls them "nummies". But actually, I think she's refrring to the whole act of nursing, milk included. I have referred to the breasts as breasts, but she still prefers to either say she wants "nummies" or "I want to nurse now". So I think she thinks of it all as a verb.

I think this comes partly from the fact that I can only nurse from one side. So she knows that just having a breast is not enough, it must produce milk. Thus the whole package is "nummies".

Make sense? Or confusing.

I'm not worried about not using the correct anatomical terms now. She's 2yo. She has heard all the correct names for her parts, but I still usually refer to her tummy instead of abdomen, belly button instead of navel, bottom instead of gluteus maximus, etc. I've used the word vulva, which she pronounces "bubble". So now she talks about her "bubble". We'll get there, eventually!


----------



## shanetedissac (Apr 26, 2002)

I've taught my kids to call it 'snackies' when they nurse and that is pretty much how they refered to the breasts. Now that I'm nursing number 3 and not the other two my older boy has refered to me as milking for the baby.







: Not necessarily the analagy that I would like to have but hay.


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

My 4-y-o- who weaned at about three calls them "the Milks" and when she was nursing called one "big milkie" and one "little milkie." My toddler now calls them "Mama"- he's not as verbal as my first.


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by comet_
*I'm not worried about not using the correct anatomical terms now. She's 2yo. She has heard all the correct names for her parts, but I still usually refer to her tummy instead of abdomen, belly button instead of navel, bottom instead of gluteus maximus, etc.*
Tummy, belly button and bottom are all correct. Incorrect terms are meaningless words or words that actually mean something else ("woowoo," "kitten"), or ambiguous or euphemistic terms or terms whose definition is anything other than the specific body part ("personal area").


----------



## comet (Aug 22, 2002)

I think I see where you're going with that. But you say "tummy" is correct? How so? I understand how "kitten" or "woo woo" is not correct, but what, in your opinion, are the correct words for vagina and/or vulva and/or clitoris?

Btw, my daughter discovered her clitoris a few weeks ago while bathing and pulled it out and declared it to be a nose. !


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by comet_
*I think I see where you're going with that. But you say "tummy" is correct? How so?*
It is simply a shortened version of the word "stomach." It is a word that means the stomach.

Quote:

_Originally posted by comet_
*what, in your opinion, are the correct words for vagina and/or vulva and/or clitoris?*
"Vagina" literally translates as "sheath." "Yoni" is the only word I'm aware of that means that body part. "Vulva" is the only word I'm aware of that means the vulva. "Clitoris" is the only word I'm aware of that means the clitoris.

Quote:

_Originally posted by comet_
*Btw, my daughter discovered her clitoris a few weeks ago while bathing and pulled it out and declared it to be a nose. !*
Mine thinks it's a tongue!


----------



## Lula's Mom (Oct 29, 2003)

Lula is another one who has given each breast a separate name. The right one is Eats and the left one is Milks.









The right one has always produced a lot more, so I've fed her on that side almost exclusively, and I'd ask her "Do you want to eat?" So that's how she named Eats. And she twiddles and pulls my left nipple to make drops of milk come out while she's nursing on the right... so it became Milks!

I just love how their minds work!


----------



## JessicaSpalding (May 24, 2003)

Bowbah. We think this is her pronunciation of "boobie".


----------



## jmofarrill (Oct 14, 2003)

Well, dd is only 6 mo, so she doesn't have a name for anything yet. Yesterday, though, I had her leaning against my legs, and she reached out, patted both my breasts, and said "row roh rer, GAA" to let me know she was hungry!

Oh, and I can work her up into a frenzy with repetitions of "Do you want to eat? Do you want Mommy's breasts? You want to eat milk from Mommy's breasts?"


----------



## krolissa (Sep 30, 2002)

Ds's word is num-num. He came up with it all on his own. I laugh when my in-laws refer to something tasty as being "num-num" and he looks at them quizzically. When we see babies nursing (or cows or other animals nursing their young), he gets all excited and has to tell us about the baby getting their num-nums.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

Lilian says na-na. It was her first word, and although she's becoming more and more verbal, she sticks to na-na for nursing.


----------



## flower (Mar 12, 2003)

My 16 month old calls nursing 'ba ba' and will pat my chest and say 'Ba'.

This thread is too cute.


----------



## Court (Oct 31, 2002)

My 21 mo. old calls nursing "mee-mee's"- not sure how to spell it. He'll also throw in the location of where he'd like his mee-mee's served...he says, "get mee-mee's, couch" or bed - if he's sleepy. Sometimes he just calls it milk.


----------



## Frazzled Mama (Nov 12, 2003)

My 16 month DS calls them blub blubs. I used to tell him it was mamas milk but each night he'd wake and start crying mamas blub blubs and the name has stuck


----------



## *Tricia* (Mar 4, 2003)

Named all by herself~ Num Num.

I htink it's so cute how many babes refer to "other side!"

LOL


----------



## hotmamacita (Sep 25, 2002)

num num or num numers

I LOVE BREASTFEEDING.


----------



## Love my 2 (Feb 14, 2003)

Ems calls them Nurse nurse. Ian too.


----------



## Wildcrafter (Mar 11, 2003)

My 18 mo old son doesn't speak yet but for a few words but nevertheless is quite expressive and does lot's of signs. When he wants to nurse he simply nods his head. When he was younger he used to put his finger in my mouth when he wanted to nurse.


----------



## my2girlz (Oct 7, 2002)

My 20 month old calls them "mum mums"


----------



## mama_kass (Jan 11, 2003)

I use ninny, and ds calls them that but he also came up with me me himself.

I once heard a mama call them boobie snacks.:LOL


----------



## mamabtt (Apr 15, 2003)




----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

I wish your brother hadn't made you feel self-conscious about it. I think tee tee is adorable, and anyone who "takes it the wrong way" isn't worth worrying about.


----------



## Ms.Doula (Apr 3, 2003)

With my last nursling... we refered to it as boob.

Now when she was almost 2 and started screaming BOOB!!! GIMMEE BOOB, MAMMA!!!







iy got embarasing & (I felt) unapropriate/

With this lil one (Iam tandem nursing a 2 1/2 yo & a 14 mo. old) I introduced my breasts to the baby as "Goodies". or "goodie-goodies" Slowly but surely my 2 yo has caught on too.









And the baby will patt them, nuzzle em, and flash em and say "GGgg. GGgg." in a Pathedicly desperate pleading sort of way. :LOL

Who can refuse!??


----------



## reeseccup (Jul 3, 2003)

: "this" and "that"....makes me think of thing 1 and thing 2:LOL


----------



## Ms.Doula (Apr 3, 2003)

:LOL reesecup! Too funny! definatly has a Dr. Seuse sound to it! LOL :LOL


----------

